# Eye hook into brick?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That might work,but the lead might give up because if the constant wiggling caused by the cable.

I'd use epoxy---I am not a masonry guy---let's see what someone else has to say.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you want something more than just a zinc or lead anchor. Some sort of steel expansion anchor that was compatible with the threads on the eyebolt might be a possibility. I guess you could epoxy it all in place but the epoxy is going to have no expansion/gripping properties of its own. And you will have a mess if anything ever breaks on you or you need to replace the fastener for any reason.

I think I would go with some sort of an eyebolt plate I could anchor at four corners. It would cost you a little more and you might need a machine shop to make you something? A marine supply company might have something nice, steel (stainless if you can splurge for outdoor use) and in stock?


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Why not just sink a post? If you want to get rid of the run, you won't have to worry about patching the brick.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

no1hustler said:


> I need to install an eye hook into my brick wall of my house for our dog run cable. What is the best way to do this securely? Lead ancor and screw the eye hook right into that?


They have those corkscrew shaped ground rods that will work.
How big is the dog?


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> They have those corkscrew shaped ground rods that will work.
> How big is the dog?


I am making a "trolley" run. It will attach to the house and a tree and the dogs lead will have a pulley that will run on a steel cable. The corkscrew in the ground won't work.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I might think about mounting a plate or board of some type to the house with the proper masonry anchors for brick. Then attach the eye hook into the plate/board.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

no1hustler said:


> I am making a "trolley" run. It will attach to the house and a tree and the dogs lead will have a pulley that will run on a steel cable. The corkscrew in the ground won't work.


You'd use 2 corkscrews and a line between them.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> You'd use 2 corkscrews and a line between them.


That wouldn't be much fun mowing. It would be a nice trap for the neighbor hoodlums running around the yard in the dark though. 


I'm thinking maybe I should just go up to the soffit joist and attach it to one of the 2x's. Assuming it is a 2x attached to the rafter, does anyone see any downside to that?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

no1hustler said:


> That wouldn't be much fun mowing. It would be a nice trap for the neighbor hoodlums running around the yard in the dark though.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I should just go up to the soffit joist and attach it to one of the 2x's. Assuming it is a 2x attached to the rafter, does anyone see any downside to that?


You'd put the devices just inside the flower beds so it wouldn't be in the way.
You'll figure it out I'm sure.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I'd use epoxy---


I agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Removed the reference.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Last post, and the one it references, seem totally out of context for this thread. Did something get scrambled? I don't see any reference at all to nailing marble. I am guessing these made it to the wrong thread somehow?


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Last post, and the one it references, seem totally out of context for this thread. Did something get scrambled? I don't see any reference at all to nailing marble. I am guessing these made it to the wrong thread somehow?


No idea. The only thing I can think of is he is asking a stupid question because I asked a stupid question. Just to be a dick.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"she" was a spammer and was removed.

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

no1hustler said:


> No idea. The only thing I can think of is he is asking a stupid question because I asked a stupid question. Just to be a dick.


 Your's was not a stupid question.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers.

DM


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok, I gave it a shot last night. I used this:









And this eye nut:









And some epoxy. I think it will hold pretty well.


----------

